# Second Show Success



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I took Orphelia to the Kentish Show yesterday, it was her second show and after her behaviour at the first, I didn't really know what to expect. 
She was so much happier and calmer, the first show she didn't even want me to touch her, but she wanted fussing all the time, was a tiny bit hissy but only when I was stroking he at the same time as someone was petting their cat in the pen next to her.

I cannot tell you how surprised and proud I am of her results, she got her last PC so is now a Premier, and she had a red card day coming first in her side classes!! Honesty I was not expecting that one bit! Not sure how she was with th judges, but she didn't have Do Not Judge on her pen, so I'm taking that as better.

So, I guess we'll give it a bash in the Grand class now, not sure how she'll fare as her head really has a lot of maturing to go, we'll see!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well done on a successful day, glad she was happier, sorry we didn't get to see each other, was a busy day


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Orphelia - what a good girl. I'm sure she was on her best behaviour this time with the judges. Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great results :thumbup1: It sounds as if Orphelia is much happier now than on her first outing :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all very much! I'm so proud of her  xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Not surprised about her good results. She is utterly stunning! Well done to her and to you. X


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations Orphelia what a great result


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done and Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done that's fantastic news


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done to you both. So glad that she was more comfortable this time round. She is divine so nt surprised she did well


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Well done to you both. So glad that she was more comfortable this time round. She is divine so nt surprised she did well


Thank you so much!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ohh just seen this.... sorry ! Well done Orphelia :thumbup::thumbup:congratulations SM lovely pics you must be sooooooo proud


----------

